# Bypass closet door track on carpet?



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

So we just had new carpet installed. Now we want to install a set of mirrored sliding bypass doors for a bedroom closet. It looks as though I should have gave this more thought! Apparently, the proper way to install the bottom track is before the carpet goes in. This is on a concrete floor too. I cant bring myself to cut the new carpet. Is there any way to secure it down over the carpet? Its just a guide and doesnt support weight. I was thinking about just laying it over the carpet and drilling through it and using tapcons, very carefully of course. The track is somewhat flimsy and will probably buckle and bend easily
Any other ideas?.


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not sure but maybe I should have posted this in the flooring forum... 

I think maybe I could cut a long slit in the carpet where the track will go and remove a section of the padding, than put the carpet back and lay the track on top of the carpet and nail or tapcon in place.. Just not sure how this will look...


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

So i just went ahead and tapconed the bottom track right over the carpet and pad... Worked just fine and looks good too.. I didnt have to mess with the new carpet other than drilling a couple holes through it.


----------

